# Right Rear Brake STUCK 2004 Toyota Tacoma 4x4



## NWS (Sep 8, 2012)

Was going to go down to the farm and plant a food plot this AM and had a big surprise when I tried to back up my truck.  2004 Toyota Tacoma 4x4  5 speed 48,000 miles (mostly hwy -ain't even broke in yet).  Last time I drove it was on 8/28/12 to set up a trail cam and when I tried to back it up today the right rear brake is stuck tighter than....( fill in phrase here).

Parking brake seems to be working OK.  When I tried to move it when started it really put a strain on the clutch / trans so I stopped.  It won't go forward or in reverse.

When I rock it manually by hand, engine off, the right rear brake drum makes a clicking noise as it rocks forward.  In fact when pushing it by hand the right rear tire skids a tad bit as I build up the momentum.

Since I have AAA I am thinking about just getting it towed over to Cams in Acworth or another garage.  Don't know what to do right now.  I am dead in the water.

I don't know anything about removiing the drum / working on brakes or whatever.  I did jack it up and take off the wheel.  Looks OK, no grease or leaks. Any suggestions?


----------



## mattech (Sep 8, 2012)

Sounds like the caliper is locked up.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 9, 2012)

dang sorry about that, AAA is great for the $$.  I have a yota with 352k, minor issues so far,knock on wood.


----------



## jonjon528 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm no super mechanic or anything, but will offer some advice on future occurences like this.... Get a Haynes manual for the truck and keep it in the glove box. You can buy them at nearly any Autoparts store.  I always walk through that book before I ever even think about a mechanic.

Use forums such as yotatech.com or toyotanation.com to assist you in troubleshooting issues.  They often have pictures to assist with commonly found problems on toyota vehicles.  

Sounds like brakes, but could be a wheel bearing issue.  (I have an 88 yota pickup)


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 16, 2012)

lf it has drum brakes on the rear, there are several springs and small peices that could break and cause problems. or trash in your brake line may be keeping the brake pads from releasing.  To get the drum off, remove wheel, remove any lock washers on wheel studs and try to pull drum off. If no go, on the back side of the flange close to where the brake line connects there is a slot where you can insert a brake tool or flat blade screwdriver and relieve the tension on the drum. Sometimes this slot has a rubber insert to keep dirt out, should be on very bottom or very top.  Also, you may have to beat, pry the drum off. Just be sure your truck is lifted securely with jack stands, they will fall.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 17, 2012)

Someone mentioned the hub and bearing as a possibility and if the wheel rolls a little then locks up it might be something like that.  If the brakes shoes are stuck against the drum, then I wouldn't think that wheel would move any at all.


----------



## Luke0927 (Sep 17, 2012)

Just did rear brakes wheel bearings full job on my 00 4x4 rearend. There is a plug on back of drum you can turn the auto adjuster back to withdraw the shoe from the drum. There are 2 holes on the drum for 8mm bolts you can use them to take the drum off and inspect.  I had over 250k on my bearings more than likely something up with the brake shoe.


----------

